# خريطة البخار(t-s) و(h-s) بحجم ورق a4 وملونة جاهزة للطباعة



## rasmi (22 فبراير 2009)

أقدم لكم خريطة البخار
h-s
و
t-s

بحجم ورق a4

وملونة 










​


----------



## mohamed mech (23 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## rasmi (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لمرورك والردالجميل


----------



## B2000 (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا" جزيلا" أخى الكريم


----------



## the unsaid (23 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

ا:56:رجو الترحيب بيه كعضو جديد في هذا الملتقى وارجو ان نتعاون من اجل رفع مستوانا الهندسي وشكرا


----------



## rasmi (24 فبراير 2009)

the unsaid قال:


> ا:56:رجو الترحيب بيه كعضو جديد في هذا الملتقى وارجو ان نتعاون من اجل رفع مستوانا الهندسي وشكرا



أحب أكون أول من يرحب بيك في المنتدى

وشكرا لردك والمرور


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على المجهود الطيب بارك الله فيك .. ونريد المزيد


----------



## rasmi (25 فبراير 2009)

eng-maher قال:


> شكرا اخى الفاضل على المجهود الطيب بارك الله فيك .. ونريد المزيد


شكرا لردك ومرورك الكريم


----------



## aly_zz (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الـ chart الجميل و المهم لكل مهندس و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## rasmi (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمرور والرد الجميل


----------



## محمود33 (2 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دباغية (3 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك


----------



## rasmi (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمرور والرد الجميل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 مارس 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## العراقي1982 (4 مارس 2009)

اين المخططات وعلى كل شي شكرا لك واود ان تكون المخططات واضحة وموجودة يمكن اخذها وتحميلها بسهوله


----------



## rasmi (4 مارس 2009)

العراقي1982 قال:


> اين المخططات وعلى كل شي شكرا لك واود ان تكون المخططات واضحة وموجودة يمكن اخذها وتحميلها بسهوله



أنا مش فاهم قصدك
بس لو قصدك على اللينك أنت بس أضغط على كلمة download

وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجارى التحميل ............................................................... تحياتى


----------



## rasmi (5 مارس 2009)

العراقي1982 قال:


> اين المخططات وعلى كل شي شكرا لك واود ان تكون المخططات واضحة وموجودة يمكن اخذها وتحميلها بسهوله



أنا مش فاهم قصدك
بس لو قصدك على كيفية التحميل أنت فقط أضغط على كلمة download


----------



## uint (13 مارس 2009)

لو تحصلون لي على مخططات الرطوبة أكن شاكرا


----------



## زيد جبار (14 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rasmi (18 مارس 2009)

مشكورين للمرور والرد الجميل


----------



## knawya5 (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل
ربنا يزيدك ياهــنــدوس


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## rasmi (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين للمرور والرد و المتابعة


----------



## م/ سمير (3 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافيه ..
شكرا لك


----------



## rasmi (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين للمرور والرد


----------



## عباس ميكانيك (16 أبريل 2009)

الله يحفضكم من كل سوء


----------



## rasmi (19 أبريل 2009)

عباس ميكانيك قال:


> الله يحفضكم من كل سوء



مشكور أخي على الرد الجميل


----------



## الفاضل (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المجهود مع اني لم اتمكن من التحميل ارجو اضافة موقع تخميل آخر


----------



## rasmi (23 أبريل 2009)

سأرفعها إن شاء الله على موقع أخر


----------



## rasmi (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين للمرور والرد


----------



## MOSBAHI (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلم


----------



## رائد مليحة (14 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------

